

Why the Apple Watch is not a sustainable brand - bontoJR
http://www.creativebloq.com/hardware/why-apple-watch-not-sustainable-brand-41514738

======
lsiunsuex
as hundreds of other articles have said already; comparing the Apple Watch to
a traditional watch is the same as comparing an iPhone to a rotary phone.
They're similar in that they can tell the time / make phone calls. They're
vastly different in that the former is basically a mini computer on your wrist
/ in your pocket and the latter is just a watch / phone.

If all your going to do with your Apple Watch is tell the time, then yes,
you'd be happier with a Tag Heuer. I have a few watches - Tag, Movado, Tissot,
etc... They're all vastly different in they're appearance and I wear them on
various occasions (though my Tag is my favorite, until Friday). I can't
imagine I will stop wearing an analog watch; formal events, meetings with
clients, etc... a nice watch is a great accessory.

And a watch recording my heart beat and sending it god knows where, for, you
know, research, is vastly different then a camera staring at me, day and
night, recording my every move and sending it somewhere for research.

